# Suggest a successor to TP-LINK W8968



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2015)

I was happily using the much venerated TP-LINK W8968. After a few unfortunate encounters with lightning filled weather it has given up. (It overheats like crazy emitting burning plastic smell within 5 minutes of switching on) 

My backup D-LINK too got fried by lightning yesterday night. 

I am looking for a replacement ADSL modem router to be bought locally in Kerala or online. 

My budget is within 5 K but considering that I have fried 2 already am considering going back to the same model W8968. So if the price feature ratio is not compelling I would go for the same model. 

1. I need USB for storage. 
2. 5 GHz/2.4 GHz support for high transfer rates. 
3. Class ac is not a must but preferable for future proofing if within budget. 
4. Guest mode is needed. 
5. Physical wifi switch is needed. 
6. Dual antennae may be better (not sure of the total advantage) 

There is some confusion about later hardware versions of W8968. Does it still support USB storage?


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Dec 15, 2015)

Buy any modem,just add a ferrite core and make a loop of the wan wire before connecting it to the wan port of the modem.It'll give you some protection against voltage spikes occurring in wan/landline cable.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 15, 2015)

You can buy Tp-Link Archer c20 AC750 it has all the features you mentioned plus you can also connect and share external HDD.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 20, 2015)

This time connect your router to a good surge protector to prevent it from lightning strikes.
Get something like this one: *www.belkin.com/in/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=481734


----------

